# Do you know this stitch?



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

I love it .....do you know how to knt it?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

maybe a picture would help


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

aranita said:


> I love it .....do you know how to knt it?


???????


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

picture?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It _looks like_ Solomon's Knot - a crochet stitch.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&photo=yes&craft=crochet&query=Solomon's%20knot%20&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

I think she is asking if anyone knows the pattern and how to make it. She provided the picture. I love it but have never seen the stitch before. I would like to make it also. I think it is lovely.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

I must of looked at this after everyone else as a picture is there, not sure if it's crochet rather than knitting, but it's very pretty.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

It doesn't look crocheted to me. I say it's a knit pattern that looks very similar to one I've seen on Pinterest. However, I would like to see a good close up of it on a dark background to see a better definition of the stitches. Looks like some sts might be done in threes...maybe a knit or purl of 3 sts together. Just guessing from what I can see.

Will have to research it. Then again, a more savvy KPer may already know what it is. It is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

That is the Horai stitch showcased in the Japanese pattern "The Horai Scarf". I believe it is available for $.86 on Ravelry.

The photograph you posted is actually a part of the pattern. And it is indeed a knit stitch.

Here is the link:
www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horai-scarf


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Good call! The pattern is for sale on Ravelry for 100.00 JPY or about 86 cents  It's made with lace weight yarn on 7 mm needles (@ #10 1/2 US) Very pretty!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horai-scarf


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

You and everyone else as this was on the forum awhile ago now. It was a several yarn over and then only one worked in the middle of them on the purl row leaving a large hole. I think this should help J-J remember. I do not do knit net laces since they are very susceptible to distortion from bias.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

This looks like it & one of the photos in the link looks like what the OP posted.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/roko/horai-scarf

If you scroll down the link page, it explains the stitches. I had this pinned on my Pinterest board & it gives the same pattern in the pin description as in the link above.

Edited to add...the description/comment on the original pin read: "This pattern: multiples of 3, k1,*k3tog but leave stitches on left hand needle, YO and still leave stitches on L needle, k3tog again and now drop stitches from needle*, k1"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> You and everyone else as this was on the forum awhile ago now. It was a several yarn over and then only one worked in the middle of them on the purl row leaving a large hole. I think this should help J-J remember. ...


No, it doesn't help me remember; I don't recall ever having seen it before.

Keep in mind, there are four to five THOUSAND posts every day on KP. As of yesterday, I am only subscribed to Main, and I don't even get to look at all of _those_. It's very likely that I missed that previous post.

It is a lovely pattern, but not up my alley. It _resembles_ - in airiness and at first glance - the Solomon Stitch - in which I did one shawl a long, long time ago. I was quite happy to give it away to the first person who admired it; that's how much I didn't love it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

@aranita,
It can't possibly break even the most restricted of budgets to buy the pattern, now that it's been located.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> @aranita,
> It can't possibly break even the most restricted of budgets to buy the pattern, now that it's been located.


Depends on the fees on my CC. Could be more than the pattern. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Depends on the fees on my CC. Could be more than the pattern. LOL


PayPal? I do not use any CC for such purchases.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> PayPal? I do not use any CC for such purchases.


I would never use PAYPAL Not EVER... No way No how. Too much trash mail and bogus sh**.

I just splurged at WEBS and Dyakcraft. Got some cool sock yarn. $18.38 a skein and the new lavender Northern Lights 3.5 in tips. 3-6 with 40 in cables. WOOOTTTT


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I would never use PAYPAL Not EVER... No way No how. Too much trash mail and bogus sh**.


That's strange. I never get any SPAM from them, and I've two accounts - one linked to a US bank and the other to a Canadian. Yes, there are infrequent SPAM messages - which Yahoo shunts to the SPAM file without intervention - but they only _purport_ to be from PayPal. When I hover my cursor over the sender's name, the e-mail that's shown is NOT from PayPal. Maybe I've just been lucky. I've had those accounts for well over a decade.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty stitch,but I don't recognise it.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's strange. I never get any SPAM from them, and I've two accounts - one linked to a US bank and the other to a Canadian. Yes, there are infrequent SPAM messages - which Yahoo shunts to the SPAM file without intervention - but they only _purport_ to be from PayPal. When I hover my cursor over the sender's name, the e-mail that's shown is NOT from PayPal. Maybe I've just been lucky. I've had those accounts for well over a decade.


I don't get a lot of span and junk from them either, but when I wanted to link to a US$bank account they wouldn't do it - all funds have to be paid out in CDN$.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have never had any Spam OR emails from Paypal......I love it! never any problems at all.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's strange. I never get any SPAM from them, and I've two accounts - one linked to a US bank and the other to a Canadian. Yes, there are infrequent SPAM messages - which Yahoo shunts to the SPAM file without intervention - but they only _purport_ to be from PayPal. When I hover my cursor over the sender's name, the e-mail that's shown is NOT from PayPal. Maybe I've just been lucky. I've had those accounts for well over a decade.


I started to set up an account and I didn't like the questions. But then I started to get e-mails all the time saying someone was trying to get $XXX yes over $200 most of the time . I just ignored them for quite awhile and then recently I found out I did have an account. WOW how did that happen when I didn't complete the application. Made me MAD. I called them and indeed I did have an account and they were "concerned" that I order things but never completed the transaction. I told them I never ordered anything. I've heard recently that people have had issues with them. Why would I give them the information my bank or CC already has.

I've had AMEX for almost 20 years. I still have my original pass word for their website. I'll stick with them. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't get a lot of span and junk from them either, but when I wanted to link to a US$bank account they wouldn't do it - all funds have to be paid out in CDN$.


That's why I have two accounts with them, though ... I do have a US dollar account at the linked Canadian bank. I haven't tried making a PayPal payment from it though. Is your US$ account in a bank stateside? I use separate e-mail accounts for the two PayPal accounts; I don't remember if that was necessary or just a whim. My memory is too sieve-like!


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Squiter60 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horai-scarf


Thank you very much for the pattern Squiter60. I have bought the pattern. Only $1.09c. Australian, very cheap. Easy to download.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Msharratt said:


> Thank you very much for the pattern Squiter60. I have bought the pattern. Only $1.09c. Australian, very cheap. Easy to download.


I got it too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> That is the Horai stitch showcased in the Japanese pattern "The Horai Scarf". I believe it is available for $.86 on Ravelry.
> 
> The photograph you posted is actually a part of the pattern. And it is indeed a knit stitch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding the right pattern, but not in my budget either.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> @aranita,
> It can't possibly break even the most restricted of budgets to buy the pattern, now that it's been located.


I went on the first ravelry site and bought the scarf pattern for 64p (UK). Its a download. I am going to make this for my grand daughter for christmas. It's worked with kidsilk haze or 2 ply weight mohair on 7mm needles, so will work up fast.

I don't normally make stuff like this, but this is so beautiful, I have just got to have a go.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

crafty lady UK said:


> I went on the first ravelry site and bought the scarf pattern for 64p (UK). Its a download. I am going to make this for my grand daughter for christmas. It's worked with kidsilk haze or 2 ply weight mohair on 7mm needles, so will work up fast.
> 
> I don't normally make stuff like this, but this is so beautiful, I have just got to have a go.


even my old age pension will allow me that cost...................same as a bread roll! thanks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Veleria said:


> I think she is asking if anyone knows the pattern and how to make it. She provided the picture. I love it but have never seen the stitch before. I would like to make it also. I think it is lovely.


The problem is that some people saw it 2 minutes after she posted the question-and it takes KP longer than that to get the photo on often. And with all the different time zones it is not always easy to tell that someone has only just posted


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the pattern.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's strange. I never get any SPAM from them, and I've two accounts - one linked to a US bank and the other to a Canadian. Yes, there are infrequent SPAM messages - which Yahoo shunts to the SPAM file without intervention - but they only _purport_ to be from PayPal. When I hover my cursor over the sender's name, the e-mail that's shown is NOT from PayPal. Maybe I've just been lucky. I've had those accounts for well over a decade.


I've never had spam from PayPal either, and not many emails either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

yona said:


> Thanks for finding the right pattern, but not in my budget either.


Do you realise it is Japanese Yen- and therefore not much in any of our currencies? Unless you never pay anything for patterns.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's strange. I never get any SPAM from them, and I've two accounts - one linked to a US bank and the other to a Canadian. Yes, there are infrequent SPAM messages - which Yahoo shunts to the SPAM file without intervention - but they only _purport_ to be from PayPal. When I hover my cursor over the sender's name, the e-mail that's shown is NOT from PayPal. Maybe I've just been lucky. I've had those accounts for well over a decade.


same experience


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

It looks like the daisy knit stitch to me. The pattern looks like a field of daisies to me. May have been done with a light yarn and big needle.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love this one as it is a new and challenging stitch for me that is. Yes Paypal is the way to go and I have not had any problem with them. Thanks for posting, now I know what to make with all those lace weight yarns I have.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's strange. I never get any SPAM from them, and I've two accounts - one linked to a US bank and the other to a Canadian. Yes, there are infrequent SPAM messages - which Yahoo shunts to the SPAM file without intervention - but they only _purport_ to be from PayPal. When I hover my cursor over the sender's name, the e-mail that's shown is NOT from PayPal. Maybe I've just been lucky. I've had those accounts for well over a decade.





chickkie said:


> I don't get a lot of span and junk from them either,





cakes said:


> I have never had any Spam OR emails from Paypal......I love it! never any problems at all.





darowil said:


> I've never had spam from PayPal either, and not many emails either.





jvallas said:


> same experience


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> That is the Horai stitch showcased in the Japanese pattern "The Horai Scarf". I believe it is available for $.86 on Ravelry.
> 
> The photograph you posted is actually a part of the pattern. And it is indeed a knit stitch.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## mwilsonmd (Feb 28, 2013)

It looks to me like a daisy stitch as was discussed on KP Main only a couple of days ago.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

The pictures on this link might help you.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/roko/horai-scarf


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's strange. I never get any SPAM from them, and I've two accounts - one linked to a US bank and the other to a Canadian. Yes, there are infrequent SPAM messages - which Yahoo shunts to the SPAM file without intervention - but they only _purport_ to be from PayPal. When I hover my cursor over the sender's name, the e-mail that's shown is NOT from PayPal. Maybe I've just been lucky. I've had those accounts for well over a decade.


I've been with paypal for 10 yrs. Never had a problem.


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the link. It is so pretty, had to buy it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300953-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299202-1.html
and another.

http://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/paypal-safety-tips-1280.php

Seems I'm not the only one who doesn't like nor use them. Did you read about the guy who hacked onto a plane's engines while he was a passenger. Seems the FBI is asking HIM how he did it. Amazing.

http://therightscoop.com/man-hacks-airliner-controls-engines-after-his-warnings-were-repeatedly-ignored/


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the research. Love the stitch.


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

I did a little digging around, it's also called "flat knot" or "star stitch".......


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

It looks a lot like the "Daisy" stitch. Here's a link :

http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=2818


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

Msharratt said:


> Thank you very much for the pattern Squiter60. I have bought the pattern. Only $1.09c. Australian, very cheap. Easy to download.


Me too. It's from the same designer of the Hitofude Cardigan, which I have made and thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

looks like solomon's knot


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's strange. I never get any SPAM from them, and I've two accounts - one linked to a US bank and the other to a Canadian. Yes, there are infrequent SPAM messages - which Yahoo shunts to the SPAM file without intervention - but they only _purport_ to be from PayPal. When I hover my cursor over the sender's name, the e-mail that's shown is NOT from PayPal. Maybe I've just been lucky. I've had those accounts for well over a decade.


I agree with JJ, I Also have Pay Pal & do online banking, the only span is from hackers........and they are all fake.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

it is not available any more since march 2012


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> it is not available any more since march 2012


It is still available its just the proceeds from sales that wont be going to Earthquake fund. I downloaded it for 64p GB


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It _looks like_ Solomon's Knot - a crochet stitch.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&photo=yes&craft=crochet&query=Solomon's%20knot%20&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


I agree This is a quick to work and easy crochet stitch. It is NOT a knit stitch.

Search for solomon's knot shawls on google to find patterns. Search for it on You Tube to see demos on how to make it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> I agree This is a quick to work and easy crochet stitch. It is NOT a knit stitch.
> 
> Search for solomon's knot shawls on google to find patterns. Search for it on You Tube to see demos on how to make it.


It is a knit stitch determined from the picture and ravelry. See page one here Squiter60 posted the link.


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on this lovely pattern! I'm wanting to use my mohair/silk (Debbie Bliss) for it -- been itching to use it, hopefully not literally. Using mohair is new for me.

Anyone have ideas about using interchangeable Denise needles for mohair? I already have the right size(s) up through US 19. I suppose the questions are if the material they're made with would be good, but also the cords are rather thick & might stretch things too much, like at the joins? I had that happen with a lace weight angora blend; nothing would help those ladders.

I've got the lovely Dyak Northern Lights but the largest there is US 10. Skimming through projects, I saw on Ravelry that one woman used US 11 with one strand, like I plan to do.

The swatch(es) will tell all but wondered what you thought about how the different type of needles work with mohair.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> It is a knit stitch determined from the picture and ravelry. See page one here Squiter60 posted the link.


Yes, I realized my mistake. Thanks for pointing it out I will edit and delete it so as not to leave wrong information on KP.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Turmaline said:


> I agree This is a quick to work and easy crochet stitch. It is NOT a knit stitch.
> 
> Search for solomon's knot shawls on google to find patterns. Search for it on You Tube to see demos on how to make it.


I have the pattern it is a knit stitch .


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> Yes, I realized my mistake. Thanks for pointing it out I will edit and delete it so as not to leave wrong information on KP.


Didn't mean to be harsh just wanted to explain. Good luck.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

My first guess is the Solomon's Knot. As nice as the picture is it still is kind of difficult to see exactly if it is or not. The Solomon's Knot is a fun crochet stitch and easy to do or learn. You will find many instructional videos on YouTube :thumbup:
Oops, I just looked at the Ravelry pictures and it's definitely NOT the Solomon's Knot.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> I agree This is a quick to work and easy crochet stitch. It is NOT a knit stitch.
> 
> Search for solomon's knot shawls on google to find patterns. Search for it on You Tube to see demos on how to make it.


Turmaline added:
My reply is wrong here. No way to edit it now. 
It is a knit pattern available on ravelry as explained in this message thread.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I just bought it...it looks very easy and it's so pretty!!!!


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you aranita for the picture of that lovely floral looking shawl.I had never seen the pattern before. thank you, lacelovr, for the ravelry adress. I have already asked my daughter in USA to get me the pattern. But I suppose it is only a fashion statement and not a real protection against cold-- too many holes!!!!!. but it is petty alright.
Leila India


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I don't have time to read all the replies - your question may already be answered.....but...I have this exact pattern and it is called Star Stitch.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you aranita for the picture of that lovely floral looking shawl.I had never seen the pattern before. thank you, lacelovr, for the ravelry adress. I have already asked my daughter in USA to get me the pattern. But I suppose it is only a fashion statement and not a real protection against cold-- too many holes!!!!!. but it is petty alright.
Leila India PS.if you used a smaller needle, it might make the holes smaller, but will it also make the floral pattern less visible?


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

I have this pattern it is in a Rowan knitting book I will look it out and give you the stitch pattern it's is really easy and looks lovely especially in a mohair yarn


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horai-scarf

It's call a horai scarf. The website above you will be able to purchase the pattern. Very expensive.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

limberlostgirl said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't have time to read all the replies - your question may already be answered.....but...I have this exact pattern and it is called Star Stitch.


this is not Star Stitch but Daisy stitch. Star stitch is quite different


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

novieknitter said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horai-scarf
> 
> It's call a horai scarf. The website above you will be able to purchase the pattern. Very expensive.


very inexpensive in US funds


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

LEILA-INDIA. said:


> Thank you aranita for the picture of that lovely floral looking shawl.I had never seen the pattern before. thank you, lacelovr, for the ravelry adress. I have already asked my daughter in USA to get me the pattern. But I suppose it is only a fashion statement and not a real protection against cold-- too many holes!!!!!. but it is petty alright.
> Leila India PS.if you used a smaller needle, it might make the holes smaller, but will it also make the floral pattern less visible?


mohair is quite warm, you would be surprised how warm this shawl would be


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

novieknitter said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horai-scarf
> 
> It's call a horai scarf. The website above you will be able to purchase the pattern. Very expensive.


NC, USA -- 100 Japanese Yen = $.84 USD (US - eighty- four cents)
http://www.currency-converter.com/
http://coinmill.com/JPY_USD.html?JPY=100


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Right off, I don't recognize it, but it sure is pretty!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> That is the Horai stitch showcased in the Japanese pattern "The Horai Scarf". I believe it is available for $.86 on Ravelry.
> 
> The photograph you posted is actually a part of the pattern. And it is indeed a knit stitch.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> That is the Horai stitch showcased in the Japanese pattern "The Horai Scarf". I believe it is available for $.86 on Ravelry.
> 
> The photograph you posted is actually a part of the pattern. And it is indeed a knit stitch.
> 
> ...


http://www.ravelry.com/projects/roko/horai-scarf

note on the horai scarf


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

This looks more like a crochet stitch to me and I am not versatile in crochet yet to try to explain it. Sorry!

Oops! I just read the instructions for the Rokai scaaf and it is indeed a knitting stitch! I have knitted for over 70 years and still think it would be a difficult one to master, but so enriching!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

novieknitter said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horai-scarf
> 
> It's call a horai scarf. The website above you will be able to purchase the pattern. Very expensive.


it is very INexpensive................. around one dollar!


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Chickkie.......this is indeed a knitted Star Stitch - I have the identical picture, with instructions, that I have presented to my knitting students.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Jessica-Jean, You are very informative!
Jean Marie


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> it is not available any more since march 2012


It is available. I just bought. It says that the designer was donating profits to the Japanese Tsunami until 2012. Not that it was not available


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

novieknitter said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horai-scarf
> 
> It's call a horai scarf. The website above you will be able to purchase the pattern. Very expensive.


It is not expensive the amount quoted is in Japanese Yen. In Australian Dollars it was only $1.09c. In America Dollars it is less than one dollar.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

limberlostgirl said:


> Chickkie.......this is indeed a knitted Star Stitch - I have the identical picture, with instructions, that I have presented to my knitting students.


The original poster wanted to know how to make that stitch pattern. Assuming you're correct, is the stitch by the same name at: http://www.theweeklystitch.com/2011/07/star-stitch.html the same directions? If so, aranita's question is answered.

This one seems identical: http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary/knit_purl/daisy_pattern

Afghan done in multiple colours: http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/star-stitch-afghan.html

A scarf: http://www.theknittingcollection.com/IMAGES2/FLAT%20KNOT%20SCARF/FLAT%20KNOT%20SCARF.pdf

For what it's worth, the directions for how to make the stitch are shown in photos further down on the Ravelry page: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/roko/horai-scarf


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Did you read about the guy who hacked onto a plane's engines while he was a passenger. Seems the FBI is asking HIM how he did it. Amazing.
[URL=http://therightscoop said:


> http://therightscoop[/URL].com/man-hacks-airliner-controls-engines-after-his-warnings-were-repeatedly-ignored/


Highly doubtful and unconfirmed!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

The pattern is on Ravelry, it has the name Daisy in it, perhaps it is knit in the Daisy stitch.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I would never use PAYPAL Not EVER... No way No how. Too much trash mail and bogus sh**.
> 
> I just splurged at WEBS and Dyakcraft. Got some cool sock yarn. $18.38 a skein and the new lavender Northern Lights 3.5 in tips. 3-6 with 40 in cables. WOOOTTTT


I have never had a problem with PayPal - no spam, no trash mail. I use it for all online purchases and think it's great.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

chickkie said:


> this is not Star Stitch but Daisy stitch. Star stitch is quite different


Sorry, ladies......As noted by others--it's neither star stitch nor daisy stitch---but it is Horai stitch--and quite beautiful---I had to purchase the pattern also--still drooling----------Anyone got a bib for me? :lol: :lol: And the price is very inexpensive---$.86 in US$ (86 cents)--(the 100 is Japanese Yen)


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5329363272


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5329363272


__
https://flic.kr/p/5329363272


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5329363272


__
https://flic.kr/p/5329363272


__
https://flic.kr/p/5329363272


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

@deena3971 :thumbup:


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Good luck jessica jean it looks hard and very fine. Would love to see it when finished... Beautiful..B


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

Olga,aka,lacelovr,thank you for interpretting the pattern given in ravelry. I take it for granted that what you have said is for the right side of the pattern. What about the
next row--that is the wrong side row? Do you repeat the same pattern or is there another way of doing it?Thank you in advance. Leila India


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LEILA-INDIA. said:


> Thank you aranita for the picture of that lovely floral looking shawl.I had never seen the pattern before. thank you, lacelvr, for the Ravelry address. I have already asked my daughter in USA to get me the pattern. But I suppose it is only a fashion statement and not a real protection against cold-- too many holes!!!!!. but it is petty alright.
> Leila India


Alone, it wouldn't keep anyone warm in the least breeze. However, worn under a nylon wind-breaker, it would indeed be warm enough for wear in above-freezing-point temperatures. Mohair ensures that there are plenty of trapped air-pockets; a nylon shell would ensure that the air in those air-pockets remain in place - keeping the body warm. Below the freezing point, another layer would probably be called for.


LEILA-INDIA. said:


> Olga,aka,lacelovr,thank you for interpretting the pattern given in ravelry. I take it for granted that what you have said is for the right side of the pattern. What about the
> next row--that is the wrong side row? Do you repeat the same pattern or is there another way of doing it?Thank you in advance. Leila India


If you read the directions at the links I gave above, you'll see the wrong-side rows written out: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338223-6.html#7352470
You can compare the right-side directions to the photos on the Ravelry page to be sure it's the same. Or, you could just swatch it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

loveinyarn said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this lovely pattern! I'm wanting to use my mohair/silk (Debbie Bliss) for it -- been itching to use it, hopefully not literally. Using mohair is new for me.
> 
> Anyone have ideas about using interchangeable Denise needles for mohair? I already have the right size(s) up through US 19. I suppose the questions are if the material they're made with would be good, but also the cords are rather thick & might stretch things too much, like at the joins? I had that happen with a lace weight angora blend; nothing would help those ladders.
> 
> ...


Personally, I love the Denise needles for any yarn; others - of course - may have different opnions.


----------



## loveinyarn (May 2, 2015)

Thanks, that is reassuring news. I like Denise's, too, finding them very comfortable like I'm hardly holding them. The joins are so easy, too.

I made a lace stockinette tube garment with them and it was so fun & easy. But the laddering was quite severe. I was knitting too loose for that yarn, though, which may have caused the problem?, and the garment morphed completely out of shape. 

My swatch was so small that it didn't do that, and it was a surprise to end up with this mystery item! Still not sure about what to do with it -- Oh! There is frogging! And that yarn is now shrunk (it does shrink a little) and ready to go.

So it might not have been the Denises but my inexperience and adventurousness.


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

This is what you are looking for. It is in French but you get the idea from the video.






Hope this helps. It is the Horai Stitch.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I do not think this is star stitch by any stretch of the imagination. I found a close up of a picture of this stitch and it really doesn't look like star stitch to me.


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

Correct it is not a star stich at all.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

GOOD SLEUTHING!!!


Knitcrazydeborah said:


> That is the Horai stitch showcased in the Japanese pattern "The Horai Scarf". I believe it is available for $.86 on Ravelry.
> 
> The photograph you posted is actually a part of the pattern. And it is indeed a knit stitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

http://knit-together.com/pattern/knitting-stitch-patterns/eyelet-and-lace/sea-foam-pattern


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

http://knit-together.com/pattern/knitting-stitch-patterns/eyelet-and-lace/sea-foam-pattern

http://rokoknit.blog93.fc2.com/blog-entry-143.html


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

deena3971 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLAQ9P1t7js
> 
> http://knit-together.com/pattern/knitting-stitch-patterns/eyelet-and-lace/sea-foam-pattern


that is not the same stitch as the one in the pattern in question


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> that is not the same stitch as the one in the pattern in question


No, it's definitely not. However, it's sure pretty!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the pattern shows the stitch in detail and gives instructions how to make it.


----------

